# Urethra Pain and Pain During Intercourse



## VickyM85 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi all,For a while now I've been getting a bad, cystitis-like pain in my urethra. It mostly occurs when I go to the loo, but not always. I also get a painful bladder and need to wee a lot. It's the pain in my urethra that's causing me the most problems, the pain can last a few hours at most and it's unbearable - exactly like that with bacterial cystitis. The only thing that helps is a hot bath or hot water bottle, although this isn't always possible (i.e, when I'm sat at my desk at work!). I've had two courses of antibiotics so I don't think it's an infection. I'm currently having tests done at my Drs to pinpoint what this pain is, but does anyone else have a pain like this with IBS? I know IBS and painful bladders are connected, just wondered if anyone experiences a painful urethra too?I also sometimes get a pain during intercourse. Sorry to be graphic, but it's only in certain positions, when it's quite deep, and doesn't happen every time I have sex. The pain I get is very mild, and on my left hand side (where I experience most of my IBS pain) and feels like I'm being poked (if you excuse the pun). I've been with my partner for quite a while, and this didn't happen before I got IBS. My Dr said this could be due to constipation, but would like to know if anyone else experiences anything like this too?


----------



## JenThur (Jul 21, 2010)

VickyM85 said:


> Hi all,For a while now I've been getting a bad, cystitis-like pain in my urethra. It mostly occurs when I go to the loo, but not always. I also get a painful bladder and need to wee a lot. It's the pain in my urethra that's causing me the most problems, the pain can last a few hours at most and it's unbearable - exactly like that with bacterial cystitis. The only thing that helps is a hot bath or hot water bottle, although this isn't always possible (i.e, when I'm sat at my desk at work!). I've had two courses of antibiotics so I don't think it's an infection. I'm currently having tests done at my Drs to pinpoint what this pain is, but does anyone else have a pain like this with IBS? I know IBS and painful bladders are connected, just wondered if anyone experiences a painful urethra too?I also sometimes get a pain during intercourse. Sorry to be graphic, but it's only in certain positions, when it's quite deep, and doesn't happen every time I have sex. The pain I get is very mild, and on my left hand side (where I experience most of my IBS pain) and feels like I'm being poked (if you excuse the pun). I've been with my partner for quite a while, and this didn't happen before I got IBS. My Dr said this could be due to constipation, but would like to know if anyone else experiences anything like this too?


I have had some very similar experiences. I have IBS-D and was just diagnosed with interstitial cystitis by a bladder scope done by my Urologist. I also have a painful urethra sometimes. Along with the lifestyle and diet changes, I sometimes take pyridium for the pain, which helps. You may have already seen it, but some of the users on this site posted a link to http://www.ic-network.com, which I have found to be extremely helpful - it has a ton of information on both IC and diet changes. It actually also has an online shop where you can buy IC diet-friendly foods and drinks.I also think I have experienced the pain you're talking about during intercourse. Mine is also deeep on the left side. I think it has to do with how long ago I ate (like the location of food/gas?) and the motion/friction? Anyways, I guarantee you, you are not alone in this.


----------



## TMM388 (Nov 17, 2010)

I have suffered the painful urethra also, started just recently. I was suffereing so much one day my husband found the ICnetwork website you mentioned above and they also have a youtube channel with one video in particular explaining this symptom. I can't remember which video it was but here is the link to their youtube channel.http://www.youtube.com/user/icnjillIn the video she explained that the pain is from the pelvic floor muscles so I did some relaxation techniques to try to consciously relax the muscles and deep breathing and it did help.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

For the record .. no urethra pain and or pain during sex aren't sympoms of IBS. See your Gyno or urologist maybe for help.


----------



## bronte (Dec 28, 2010)

VickyM85 said:


> Hi all,For a while now I've been getting a bad, cystitis-like pain in my urethra. It mostly occurs when I go to the loo, but not always. I also get a painful bladder and need to wee a lot. It's the pain in my urethra that's causing me the most problems, the pain can last a few hours at most and it's unbearable - exactly like that with bacterial cystitis. The only thing that helps is a hot bath or hot water bottle, although this isn't always possible (i.e, when I'm sat at my desk at work!). I've had two courses of antibiotics so I don't think it's an infection. I'm currently having tests done at my Drs to pinpoint what this pain is, but does anyone else have a pain like this with IBS? I know IBS and painful bladders are connected, just wondered if anyone experiences a painful urethra too?I also sometimes get a pain during intercourse. Sorry to be graphic, but it's only in certain positions, when it's quite deep, and doesn't happen every time I have sex. The pain I get is very mild, and on my left hand side (where I experience most of my IBS pain) and feels like I'm being poked (if you excuse the pun). I've been with my partner for quite a while, and this didn't happen before I got IBS. My Dr said this could be due to constipation, but would like to know if anyone else experiences anything like this too?


Hi pain during sex especially on the left hand side is a well known symptom of ibs so dont worry x


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well technically it isn't a listed symptom according to the scientists.. but some IBS'ers do experience it.


----------

